# Trying to find a company email address.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to contact an american company, but their online form keeps rejecting the post code, it wants a zip code, so I'm a bit stuffed until I find a proper email address for them.

Company link
http://www.industrialpolymers.com/company/contact-us


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Zip code*

Looks like it is TX77047


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Zip code*

[email protected] matches their post code in yellow pages. Sorry i miss read it first time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they want my zip code not theirs.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Assuming you want them to reply to you by email and not by post then why not use someone else's zip code? e.g. DC 20500. That way presumably the form will be accepted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Assuming you want them to reply to you by email and not by post then why not use someone else's zip code? e.g. DC 20500. That way presumably the form will be accepted.


I'll try that Peter if no response to the email I sent to the one posted by Cabra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am really surprised no one has asked about that Zip code, or are we all clued up on these sort of things.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

“a person’s zip code shouldn’t decide their destiny"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why don't you just phone em Kev.?
Remember the 6 hour time difference though.

Or you could use my old AZ zip 85295

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think peribro's zip code might get a quicker response.

cabby


----------

